# ارخم معاكسة تليفون



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*تعمل اية لو انتا الى مكاان الشخص دة




شوف المكالمة حصل فيها اية





الرخم: الو



صاحب التليفون: الو



الرخم: السلام عليكم



: الى بترخم علية : وعليكم السلام مين



الرخم : لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود



الى بترخم علية : لا والله النمرة غلط



الرخم طب لما يجى قولو سوستا الترزى سأل عليك



الى بترخم علية: قلتلك ان النمرة غلط



الرخم: طب شكرا باى



الى بترخم علية: طب ياسيدى



السماعة اتقفلت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت



تانى مرة



الرخم: الو



الى بترخم علية: الو مين



الرخم السلام عليكم



الى بترخم علية: وعليك السلام



الرخم :لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود



الى بيترخم علية: انا قلت لحضرتك انو مش موجود والنمرة غلط



الرخم : طب ادهونى لو سمحت



الى بيترخم علية: ياعم والمصحف النمرة غلط وربنا انتا مش مصدقني لية



الرخم طب شكرا باى



الى بيترخم علية : باى ياعم



السماعة اتقلت تانى



تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت



تالت مرة

الرخم: الو



الى بترخم علية : الو مين



الرخم لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود



الى بيترخم علية: ياعم والله والمصحف وربنا النمرة غلط غلط غلط غلط يلهوى انتى اية



الرخم: طب لما يجى قولو سوستا الترزى سال عليك



الى بترخم علية : ياعم انتا بتفهمش قلتلك انى النمرة غلط



الرخم : طب باى



السماعة اتقفلت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت



رابع مرة هههههههههههههههههههههه



الرخم الو



الى بترخم علية : انتا تانى ياعم غلط كفاية كدة بقى انتا عبيط ولا اية



الرخم : ياعم انا سيد مقص حد سال عليه​*


----------



## جاسى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
              ههههههههههههه
                      ههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 
يا كريزى بامانه سكره كده
لو اتعملت فى انا مش هصبر اصلا انا هى اول مره وهشيل الفيشه
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

هههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان
انت متعرفينيش انا مجنونة
هههههههههههههه
ده حصل مرة معايا موقف كدة جديد لسه هابقي اكتبه فى شاركنا بطفولتك بس هيموتك من الضحك
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههههههه سكر يا كريزى .............بالنسبه لى وده اللى بعمله دايما"   كنت هاقله ومن أول مكالمه :- ان سيد مقص مسافر .....طيب لما يرجع أقله مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمرايه .


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههه
العفو ياعسولة 
بس لو عرفتوا انا عملت ايه هاتموتوا على نفسكم من الضحك ماعلينا
ههههههههههههههه
بس نورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

هههههههههههههههه
عملناها زمان فى موتمر 
عرفنا نفك شفرات الاوض من غير ما حد يعرف 
وبعد كدة اتصلنا باوض البنات بنقولهم الحج عمر موجود
فاستغربو اوى وقالو لا 
وبعد شوية اتصلنا بيهم تانى قولنلهام الحج عمر موجود دول قالو قالونالهم طيب لم يجيى اقولوز ان انا اتصلت بيه 
وعملناها وكل شوية انا اتصل بيه وهم يقولو طيب مين حضرتك نقولهم انا 
وفى الاخر اتصلنا بيهم واقولنهام انا الحج عمر حد اتصل بى 
اقوليلنا انا 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا مرمورة يا سكورة 
وتسلم ايدكى يا باشا على المواضيع الجامدة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ياعسل
ماشي ياعم نورت نورت نورت نورت الموضوع بوجودى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة دى
بس يعنى انت كنت شقي من يومك
هههههههههههههههههههه

يلا ازعل تانى
هههههههههههههههه
مانا مش عارفة ايه حكاية الزعل اللى من غير لازمة ده
ههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

انا مش بزعل وانا قالتلكى الكلام دا اكتر من مرة 
صدقينى انا مش بزعل من اخواتى وخالص يا مرمورة وانتى اختى اللى زى السكر بجد هازعل منكى ليه بس


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههه
طيب الحمد لله
وبعدين انت بتزقنى كدة ليه براحة براحة هههههههههه
ايه ياعم القمصةدى كلها خلاص خلاص 
صافى يالبن


----------



## lovebjw (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

انا ازق واضرب براحتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

واء اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ
هاتشووووووووووو




انا زعلانة جدا
ومقموصة خالص
ومقهورة مالص


اهيئ
اهيئ 
اهيئ
مش عااااااااااااااااااااااارفة امثل خالص مالص بالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dr.sheko (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

يا سلالالالالالالالالام
حلوه بجد بس على فكره لو مكانك
كنت همشي معاه و رخمتي اكتر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## muheb (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههه عسل والله فعلا اخم من كدا مفيش


----------



## nana25 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

الموقف ده حصل معايا بجد بس من فترة طويلة وكنت مش بعرف ارد على حد او اتلامض معاه

بس لو الموقف ده اتكرر تانى الايام دى هخليه ميجيش جنب التليفون تانى ههههههههه

اخدنا بركة موضوعك الحلو ده يا شرين​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*



m.e.e قال:


> يا سلالالالالالالالالام
> حلوه بجد بس على فكره لو مكانك
> كنت همشي معاه و رخمتي اكتر
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا m.e.e
بس الموقف ده محصلش معايا بالظبط كدو هو حصل بطريقة تانية هابقي احكيلكوا عليها وفعلا خليته ميجيش ناحية التليفون
ههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههه عسل والله فعلا اخم من كدا مفيش



ميرسي يامهيب لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*



nana25 قال:


> الموقف ده حصل معايا بجد بس من فترة طويلة وكنت مش بعرف ارد على حد او اتلامض معاه
> 
> بس لو الموقف ده اتكرر تانى الايام دى هخليه ميجيش جنب التليفون تانى ههههههههه
> 
> اخدنا بركة موضوعك الحلو ده يا شرين​



ههههههه
انا من يومى وانا بتلامض مع اى حد حتى لو النمرة صح
ههههههههههههههه
ماعلينا اخدنا بركة مشاركتك ياهناء


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

حلوه 

اوى على فكره بس لو تعرفى انا عملت ايه فى الموقف ده هتموتى على روحك

انا واحد اتصل قالى حماده على موجود 
قلته اه اقوله مين
 قالى سيد شويه وقلتله طب ده هو نايم دلوقتى تحب اقوله حاجه لما يصحى 

الهم جاريته فى الكلام للخر خالص حوالى 10 دقايق وده كله على الموبايل ايام ماكان الدقيقه ب1.75

وفى الاخر قلتله النمره غلط


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*



kajo قال:


> حلوه
> 
> اوى على فكره بس لو تعرفى انا عملت ايه فى الموقف ده هتموتى على روحك
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ياخرابي بجد لو تعر نفس الموقف اللى حصل معايا
بس انا مبداتهاش على طول كدة
ده واحد اتصل 100 مرة ومصمم على النمرة اخر مازهقت قولت طب بامانة لوريك
المهم اتصل تانى
وفضلت اكلمه على انى فلان اللى كان عايزه 
ولما حس ان الصوت بناتى وانى مش الحاج فلان راح قالى انت فلان قولتله لا
راح قالى ولما انت مش هو بتتكلم معايا ليه حرام عليك و............
قولتله ياعم انا قولتلك النمرة غلط وانت اللى مصمم اعملك ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متخيلتش ان موقفك كدة نفس موقفى


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بصره


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

انا لو اتعملت فيا بحب اتسلي اقوله ايوه انا السيد مقص اي خدمة يا اخ هههههههه

شكرا يا كريزي


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

*رخامه رخامه *
*بس حلوه منك يا كريزى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

اى خدعة ياعم بيتر انت تؤمر بعد الغيبة الطويلة دى
ويارب تكون طفشتك من الرخامة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## meri (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ميرسي ياميري انتى احلى ياقمر


----------



## meri (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

مرسى
      فينك مش باينة


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

انا موجودة انتى اللى م شايفينك خالص مالص 
ياحبيبتي وحشانى


----------



## meri (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

انتى اكتر


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*



crazy_girl قال:


> اى خدعة ياعم بيتر انت تؤمر بعد الغيبة الطويلة دى
> ويارب تكون طفشتك من الرخامة
> هههههههههههههههه


*انا مطفشتش ولا حاجه دى كانت ظروف النت *
*وشكرا ليكى على مشاركاتك *​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

اوكى ياباشا الهم انك نورت بعد الغيبة دى


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

*:yahoo:*


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارخم معاكسة تليفون*

ميرسي  يا mk1611لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 يونيو 2009)

حلوة


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (1 يونيو 2009)

:nunu0000: اقتله نعسله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا لهوتى  انته بتجبى الموضيع ده منين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع ​


----------



## mickol (1 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه
بيس ياومان موضوع جامد وانا عملته فى وحده قبل كده والله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه كتير 
ميرسي كريزي​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه
حلوووو اوى
شكرااااااااااا*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*جملة بجد*
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------

